# How cute are your children/grandchildren?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ok, maybe there is already one of these on here... but I have yet to see it.
We talk about our pets, birds we see, books we read, our spouses, movies we love, tea/coffee we drink, snacks we eat... but just wondering since it is a kid-friendly place, is there a thread where we talk about our children/grandchildren on here? Can we? I have one precious nine-year-old girl and she just lights up our lives. So here's the place, go ahead brag about yours.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There was a thread a little while ago...  I think Neversleeps started it...  something about "Proud Mommies" in the title.  Let me see if I can find it....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Here ya go!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7201.0.html


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7201.0.html


Yep it was me...LOL!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yep it was me...LOL!


Well, do we KILL this one now or what? It is a little more broad, but are daddies gonna add to this and grandparents? I don't know, I'm new on Kindleboard (less than a month) I don't know it all yet...  

Thanks, Susan and "Winks", I shoulda asked you to begin with... duh... another blonde moment! MAN!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd say revive the other one to keep it all together.  There were already a few dads posting, no reason why it shouldn't be for  grandparents too!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, do we KILL this one now or what? It is a little more broad, but are daddies gonna add to this and grandparents? I don't know, I'm new on Kindleboard (less than a month) I don't know it all yet...
> 
> Thanks, Susan and "Winks", I shoulda asked you to begin with... duh... another blonde moment! MAN!


Lol...I'm blonde too...I have lots of those "moments".


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'd say revive the other one to keep it all together. There were already a few dads posting, no reason why it shouldn't be for grandparents too!


Ok, you two do nothing... I'll do the CPR! Here i go back to the other thread... if I get lost.........leave me there! 

Wow, I just realized I am "talking" to *two* CATS!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok, you two do nothing... I'll do the CPR! Here i go back to the other thread... if I get lost.........leave me there!
> 
> Wow, I just realized I am "talking" to *two* CATS!


Yep, scary isn't it? LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wow, I just realized I am "talking" to *two* CATS!


You say that as though there were something wrong with it....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You say that as though there were something wrong with it....


Well, between frogs and cats...hmmmmmmm.... CUTE cats are better I suppose, although I heard the frog was a prince, I do have Prince Charles as a distant relative, so royalty is in my blood... how to choose.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

My son used to scold me for talking to the cat -he said she's not a a person.  He gave up on that now.  I've even caught him asking her questions.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> royalty is in my blood...


Then _obviously _you should be talking to _cats_, regal creatures that they are.

(Well, all but the two in Never's and my avatar... neither one of those looks particularly regal. )


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

lynninva said:


> My son used to scold me for talking to the cat -he said she's not a a person. He gave up on that now. I've even caught him asking her questions.


Well, our dog is another child for us... so both of our "kiddos" are staying with grandparents this week... our house is SO quiet. Husband is allergic to cats. DD has so many cat stuffed animals because she really wants a real one. Neither my husband or I care so much for them anyway... sorry I guess I am NEEDY... isn't that what all cat people call dog people


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Then _obviously _you should be talking to _cats_, regal creatures that they are.
> 
> (Well, all but the two in Never's and my avatar... neither one of those looks particularly regal. )


True...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now that is funny......Meredith did I get this straight:
You and Never and Susan are all having blonde moments?

As Susan will testify I can have a "platinum blonde" (ok silver/grey) moment.

You know there is a very large number of (I want to say kitty) cat avatars on KB.
Even many of the male gender are using them.
I sometimes feel outnumbered.
But that is ok, I like cats too.  It is just that my siamese/tortoise shell mix died of old age a little over a year ago and I am cat-less right now. (even though we have my daughter's cat in the house).

Ok, so off to the old thread to brag about our offspring.

Just braggin.....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a lot of grandchildren so maybe we can have a thread for posting cute things our grandchildren do. I can keep that going on my own with 8 grandsons and 1 granddaughter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy, I'm pretty sure you're IN that thread. . . . .post away!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just received this from one of my daughters. This is Blake, he will be 6 yrs old in July. They all have a special place in my heart, but Blake was born the day my Mother passed away. I'll never forget getting the call from Erin and she was so excited with the birth of her first child. I wouldn't let anyone tell her Mother had died for a week. I wanted her to enjoy her baby. I have alway felt that my Mother died to allow room for this little one.

She sent me this email.

Blake ran a half-mile fun run tonight, his first race ever. He placed second in the "0-5 years" age group. He is SO excited, and I don't know if I've ever been more proud. Here are some pictures of my big boy!

Erin


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Now that is funny......Meredith did I get this straight:
> You and Never and Susan are all having blonde moments?
> 
> As Susan will testify I can have a "platinum blonde" (ok silver/grey) moment.
> ...


   Yep!

P.S. well, like I said I wanted a place to talk about my girl. She is quite amazing. She was born 3 1/2 months early (went into labor @ 25 weeks) and wieghed 2.2 #s which was big for her gestation she lost down to 1.6# while hospitalized.. She is a straight A student and has a heart of gold. I just love her so much. I needed a place to brag about her.

I do not know how to merge or whatever it's called. Sorry if we have a double thread... but I honestly never found it before I started this one. I know this does aggravate a lot of people on here... but on the author's threads OMG they have soooo many that are really the same it is CRAZY! So sorry if this is taking up too much space or whatever I would be happy if someone merged them.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kathy said:


>


Cute! My DD (9) ran the 5k last year in DT Houston... I was sooo proud of her. She has very bad lungs (preemie) and takes 4 different meds daily including 2 breathing treatments! So I know how proud you are to see this little guy who had a bitter-sweet birth. He must have a little angel on his shoulder.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww.....love the pics!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Awww.....love the pics!


All riiight! Me too!

Is there any room for a granddad in here, you reckon?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> All riiight! Me too!
> 
> Is there any room for a granddad in here, you reckon?


sure go ahead Brassman, that's was the whole purpose of the thread, I wanted all of KB members to be able To brag!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> All riiight! Me too!
> 
> Is there any room for a granddad in here, you reckon?


Yes please, then I won't feel like I'm doing all the bragging. I am limiting myself to one a day.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, OK, then. I won't brag--no point in it--but as some of you know, I like a good photo. Here's a good photo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

All I can say BrassMan is ohhh.  They are so cute.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Kathy said:


> All I can say BrassMan is ohhh.  They are so cute.


Yes, they are, and thank you. It's the old story: if we'd known how much fun grandchildren were, we'd have had them sooner.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, I love these pictures. I just wanted to share a picture of the kids last Halloween. We went to Disneyland, and had them dress up. They modeled for everyone, and didn't complain once about their hot costumes (grandma made). I was very proud. 









Jiminy Cricket is my son Elijah, Blue Fairy is my neice Brielle, Pinocchio is my nephew Liam, and Gepetto is my nephew Benjamin.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

My kids are getting too old to be cute and too young to be making me a grandpa anytime soon.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Forster said:


> My kids are getting too old to be cute and too young to be making me a grandpa anytime soon.


Now,_ there's_ an awkward age!

Hey, Forster--I see your avatar is from A Christmas Story (right?). My family loved that movie. I've heard there's one similar, called Sandlot. Have you seen that? I think I'll check it out.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Now,_ there's_ an awkward age!
> 
> Hey, Forster--I see your avatar is from A Christmas Story (right?). My family loved that movie. I've heard there's one similar, called Sandlot. Have you seen that? I think I'll check it out.


It is. I've watched it so many times over the years the only other show that might rival it in number of times I've watched it, is the Ten Comandments. I haven't seen the Sandlot though.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll try to remember to let you know how it goes, if you like. It's an older fellow, narrating memories of his childhood, learning a good bit about life 'n' stuff on the ball field behind his house. Roger Ebert liked it, which means something to me, at least.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay, I love these pictures. I just wanted to share a picture of the kids last Halloween. We went to Disneyland, and had them dress up. They modeled for everyone, and didn't complain once about their hot costumes (grandma made). I was very proud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That is amazing, no complaining... they look very cute!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Now that is funny......Meredith did I get this straight:
> You and Never and Susan are all having blonde moments?


Can't speak for the other gals, but I know I have a bunch of them! 



geoffthomas said:


> You know there is a very large number of (I want to say kitty) cat avatars on KB.
> Even many of the male gender are using them.
> I sometimes feel outnumbered.


All the more reason to keep up the picture of your little dog -- so cute!

Geoff, I just got to the computer fifteen minutes ago.... and I have to admit that before signing on to KB or even checking my email I searched for Derwood on the map (had no idea where in MD it is) to be sure it wasn't anywhere close to the Red Line. What tragic news today.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Now,_ there's_ an awkward age!
> 
> Hey, Forster--I see your avatar is from A Christmas Story (right?). My family loved that movie. I've heard there's one similar, called Sandlot. Have you seen that? I think I'll check it out.


I love those old kids movies. I am turning my girl onto them. She gets excited to know that she is watching something I watched as a child. Sandlot is cute. She liked it a whole lot, she was playing T-ball when we watched it, and thoroughly enjoyed it. She was scared of the


Spoiler



big dog


 though.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!

These are my two sweethearts .... Matthew is 2, and Eli is 6 months.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I figured out how to use my scanner for photos. 

Here are the rug rats 16 years ago, aged 4, 2 & 8mo, yes we took 3 little ones tent camping.










This is just after their little brother got home.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I love those old kids movies. I am turning my girl onto them. She gets excited to know that she is watching something I watched as a child. Sandlot is cute. She liked it a whole lot, she was playing T-ball when we watched it, and thoroughly enjoyed it. She was scared of the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Our five year old grandson is spending two weeks on the ranch (while his parents move, but don't worry--they're not doing it to get away from him). He's seen a couple movies that he enjoyed, somewhat to my surprise. One is the old Disney flick The Cat From Outer Space. He found some of the suspenseful parts "scary," but he hung in there, and would you believe? Things turned out all right!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yesterday was my 11 year old grandson's birthday. He loves the rubik's cube and wanted a rubik's cube cake. I was impressed with how it came out.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Tell me... who made it? and what did they decorate it with?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Daughter made it. She baked 3 square cakes and stacked them on top of each other, then frosted them with chocolate icing. She used colored fondant to make the squares. She laid the fondant on wax paper and used a cookie cutter to cut the squares. Once the squares were dry she placed them on the frosting. The fondant is editable so she didn't have to worry about taking them off when cutting the cake. It took 2 or 3 days to put it all together.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Funny you should ask,  This is my Granddaughter Reece, the love of my life......she just turned one July 21.

http://red-photo.blogspot.com/2009/09/sweetest-angel.html


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Everyone's little one's are so cute!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's an older one of my now 8-yr old daughter, Abbey, and 12-yr old son, Tim.










I don't have a lot of my pics uploaded to Photobucket, but maybe I'll add more eventually, and you guys can see all 6 of my kids...


----------

